# Warship destroys Gulf pirate ship (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

A Royal Navy warship on Nato anti-piracy operations has destroyed two boats after intercepting a group of suspected pirates, Nato says.

More from BBC News...


----------



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

"This clearly demonstrates Nato's determination and commitment to continue the fight against piracy in the region."

Well done the Royal Navy, it's about time! Now if only they'd abandon the stupid "catch and release" policy that's been imposed upon them maybe some positive results may finally be achieved.


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

I believe they're trolling for bigger fish shipmate. The boats, powerful outboards, guns, ammo and gasoline were all paid for by investors among the Somali communities in the US, Canada and the UK. When their investments fail to make a dime in profit, it no longer becomes such an attractive investment. Cut out the small guys that can no longer rely on money from relatives and friends in above mentioned countries to finance their adventures and you are now getting to the big guys in that region and when it no longer becomes a good return on their buck, I think you will see a dramatic drop off on piracy in that area.


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

At a recent seminar in Southampton on anti-piracy precautions, three Somalis turned up with paid-for tickets.


----------

